# Red Infinito frame?



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi all - I've been looking for a 61 cm red Infinito frame. Seems all of 2011's production has been sold and 2012's don't come in red, although the picture of the Infinito 105 on the Bianchi web site would led one to believe they still do.

Anyone have a clue? 

(and please don't flame me for the red - I know Celeste is the holy grail, but I've finally realized I'll probably never own a Ferrari and a red Infinito is the closest I can get on my budget...)

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

In Europe you can get the Infinito like this:
Bianchi

Lighting a match for you choice, though. 
Ferrari is Ferrari and Bianchi is Bianchi.


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks! I hadn't seen that.. I still like the 2011 color scheme better though.

Agreed on the F/F B/B separation...I could never attempt to maintain a Ferrari by myself - LOL!


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

i would only buy a celeste bianchi, or black if there was no celeste


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

I hear you, but even celeste's are rarer than hen's teeth in the 61 cm size....


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Size 61 is the largest there is. 
You get the same problem (but at the opposite end of the Gauss curve) as Spade2you in here, who just recently picked up a size 50 928 SL IASP frame for storage because it was available.

Keep hunting! Bianchi USA (you're over there, right?) should have/get one in Celeste, of course, for you.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Yup, being of non-average height sucks.  

The infinito is nice, but could you perhaps compromise and get a red B4P? My T-Cube has a somewhat long steering tube because I have proportionally short arms, but there's some wiggle room with a bike's geometry.


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, maybe. I've ridden a Sempre, but wasn't as comfortable on it as on the Infinito I rode the same day (both were 59's btw). I'm 62, not nearly as flexible as I once was, so the Infinito geometry just feels better, but as you said, there may be some wiggle room. I'm sure with the help from a professional fitter I could probably get it dialed in. My current Sp Roubaix (no flames please) was also not quite "there" until I had it fitted properly.

I'll look into it - thanks for the suggestion!


----------

